# Any idea of what that rectangle within the cluster mean/is for?



## Rui_12 (12 mo ago)




----------



## todde90 (Nov 28, 2009)

Shift Indicator Light - I coded my light off, on my manual M240i


----------



## Rui_12 (12 mo ago)

todde90 said:


> Shift Indicator Light - I coded my light off, on my manual M240i


But it is not working though, it's always an empty rectangle.. :/
How do I enable it?


----------



## todde90 (Nov 28, 2009)

Is it alway on as an empty rectangle? Or does it turn on when it is telling you to upshift or downshift?


----------



## Rui_12 (12 mo ago)

todde90 said:


> Is it alway on as an empty rectangle? Or does it turn on when it is telling you to upshift or downshift?


Always empty or a letter P showing


----------



## Rui_12 (12 mo ago)

Ok, after trying it out i noticed it shows which gear i should be on.
When on a gear appropriate for the speed the square remains empty.
Seems like every time I looked at the cluster i was within speed range for the given gear, thanks for alerting me todde90


----------



## todde90 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for testing the shift light. I did not want/need to be told when to shift (Don't need no stinking shift light - Blazing Saddles movie reference), hence turned off the shift light (and the Econ display, since I also never plan to use Econ mode).


----------

